# OPC Router 4.9 bringt Telegram Messenger Anbindung



## inray (7 November 2018)

Im aktuellen Release des OPC Routers ist das neue Plug-in für den *Telegram Messenger* enthalten. Es wird damit möglich, Telegram Nutzern Automatisierungs-Daten (OPC, SQL, MQTT, etc.) direkt auf’s Handy zu senden und über die Befehls-Funktion im Telegram auch Aktionen ausführbar zu machen.


Alle Details und Download hier: OPC Router 4.9 Release


Ausserdem als neue Plug-ins verfügbar: *ThingWorx Connector *und *RFID-AutoID *Companion Spec.


----------



## inray (7 November 2018)

unterstütze Betriebssysteme:

Windows Server 2016
Windows Server 2012 R2
Windows 10 (auch IOT)
Windows 8.1
Windows Server 2012 R1
Windows Server 2008 R2
Windows 8.0
Windows 7


----------



## inray (22 November 2018)

*OPC Router auf der SPS IPC Drives*

SPS IPC Drives Nürnberg

Der OPC Router (www.opc-router.de) ist übrigens zu sehen auf unserem Stand in der Halle 6 - Stand 150V. Schaut gerne mal vorbei!



inray schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Release des OPC Routers ist das neue Plug-in für den *Telegram Messenger* enthalten. Es wird damit möglich, Telegram Nutzern Automatisierungs-Daten (OPC, SQL, MQTT, etc.) direkt auf’s Handy zu senden und über die Befehls-Funktion im Telegram auch Aktionen ausführbar zu machen.
> 
> 
> Alle Details und Download hier: OPC Router 4.9 Release
> ...


----------

